# Mortar for repointing limestone blocks



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

They will need a master mason to do anything with that, run!


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

dielectricunion said:


> What kind of stone is this?





WOW ! I'M with dom-mas on this one. With you being in the exact base camp for Indiana limestone would never have guessed you had something like this.



As far as what is it,shooting from the hip,it looks like a stone referred to as Crab Orchard stone. It comes out of Tennessee.


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

The home is a strange early 90's looking construction with 12" wide board and batten mixed with this stone on the front of the house, chimney and covering the foundation above ground. I'm pretty sure they had a new roof put on in past 2 years and somehow they didn't recommend they add a cricket.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Yeah, call in a few experts on this one, both mason and roofer. I love challenges but this might get ya in the end.


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

Yeah I'm not going to touch this one


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Here, this ought to do it :laughing:


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

dielectricunion said:


> What kind of stone is this?


Garbage.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Errors and Omissions insurance of home inspector(s)/appraisers?

Building inspector/permit checker(s) early 90s might still be around, Mason sub and GC???? 

Most likely this is the counterfeit money stage of building fraud, Home owner might know or not know who or how HO got stuck with this faulty building, but HO now can't legally peddle the house as is as safe for occupation....

FYI, always fix/service the chimney BEFORE re roofing:no:....Duhh!!!!

Clowns that made/Specced/purchased this junk help nail the coffin shut on true masonry chimneys in the USA, Thank you fatherless Rats.....


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

Here's one more I had that shows a few of the 5 randomly placed flues


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

So there is THE cause of Global "climate change" five flues, 
Wood burner-1, furnace-2, fireplace-3, hot water heater-4, generator exhaust???-5? No, Indoor Pizza oven.:clap:

Bat section 8 housing?


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

Fouthgeneration said:


> So there is THE cause of Global "climate change" five flues, Wood burner-1, furnace-2, fireplace-3, hot water heater-4, generator exhaust???-5? No, Indoor Pizza oven.:clap:


 yeah I'm not sure why they need 5 flues but they're serving as a great water collection system


----------



## Half Moon (Apr 29, 2014)

Looks and sounds to me like the whole stack should come down. This isn't properly done and what you can't see probable isn't either. Wash your hands of this one.


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm always surprised how poorly some of these not-that-cheap homes have been built. You get what you pay for, sometimes not.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Tom M said:


> 2 story veneer, chimneys "s" ? single story veneers,steps "n". Or will type "n" handle most veneer applications and type "s" will handle most foundation assemblies?


Type N will handle any veneer that a residential application can throw at it.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Even though all the pictures in this show brick,the details are still applicable to stone. This article will help shed some light on how things should be done.


https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...4baOg4&sig=AHIEtbR13lThAx3iIBk2zEiTc8Yn5sk7NA


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

The only thing I'd add to that article is that rubble(cobWebb) masonry chimneys need a back up wythe, a LOT of stone anchors, and thus thru the wall flashing to the inner wythe, otherwise they can fall down after cracking apart, whilst stone or brick with horizontal joints won't fall over immediately after the mortar loses its tensile bond....

Push your clients away from uncoursed stone above the roof line, they aren't durable.


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

Fouthgeneration said:


> The only thing I'd add to that article is that rubble(cobWebb) masonry chimneys need a back up wythe, a LOT of stone anchors, and thus thru the wall flashing to the inner wythe, otherwise they can fall down after cracking apart, whilst stone or brick with horizontal joints won't fall over immediately after the mortar loses its tensile bond.... Push your clients away from uncoursed stone above the roof line, they aren't durable.


This rubble type veneer chimney I originally posted seemed to be standing alone and not tied to anything. Just hollow behind it and then clay flue liners. I assume there's no secondary flashing back there and the mortar joints are all opening up, letting water right into the roof


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

dielectricunion said:


> I'm always surprised how poorly some of these not-that-cheap homes have been built. You get what you pay for, sometimes not.


You are so right on that! I have been doing work up in our "elite" area, 300 to 500k houses. Cheap doors and windows, no flashing on anything, caulk and sealed pourly, its seriously ridiculous. Replaced a door on a house less than 10 years old and all framing around it was rotten. Nothing was flashed and they had no idea what drainage planes or even what building paper was.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

I need some of that stone for a repair job I have coming up next week. Let me know when I can get some from you.


Seriously, I see that stuff all the time. You guys act like it is an aberration. It looks hideous and was poorly constructed, just like most construction done through the history of time. The more things change, the more they stay the same.


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

Seeing so many people who have purchased homes like this and also used home inspectors, I assume it isn't that difficult to become a home inspector? Obviously all jurisdictions differ, but some things that I've seen overlooked are pretty awful.


----------

